# APC Frappr: Where is everyone located?



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Thought it would be fun to see where everyone is located!

Add yourself to the AquaticPlantCentral map!

Isaac


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats cool. 
Is it a world map?
I wish it didn't ask my e-mail addy.( what junk am I going to get in my mailbox now)
A long, long time ago we had something just like this.
We got up to about 120 pins in the map, but the map disapeared .


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I've added my name to a couple of groups for Frapper. It's very interesting.

We used to have a member map here, but I think with all of the changes, it's no longer in use.

I'll get my locale added.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Didn't we have a map similar to that one on here?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We did, many moons ago. The company that hosted it no longer exists.


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

neonfish3 said:


> I wish it didn't ask my e-mail addy.( what junk am I going to get in my mailbox now)


I think you could probably get away with using a fake address. I didn't have to verify anything to register.

Isaac


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

neonfish3 said:


> I wish it didn't ask my e-mail addy.( what junk am I going to get in my mailbox now)


No junk in my e-mail...yet...I hate to be niave but hopefully the e-mail is just so we can contact each other


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I use this on a couple other sites and the only time I have an email because of this is when someone addes themselves to the map and it sends me an update message.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*Bump*

There have got to be more than 12 people on APC!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...there are a bunch more people I've seen Intros for. Come on and tell us where you are! Here's the link for ease of access.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

:bump: 

There are still not very many people on the map...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

JanS said:


> :bump:
> 
> There are still not very many people on the map...


Sure there are...just as many as on the SCAPE Frappr map!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Add me in. Schenectady, NY Jimbo205. Please add your email address in place of mine. Thanks.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

ok...Jim. I added you in under one of my throw away addresses


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Great idea, you should put this link on the front page to encourage people to sign up.

It would be great to have all 12,000 APC members added to the map.


----------

